# Moving on from Anilam 3200. What have you used and how do you like it?



## 95ttoplt1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Gentleman,

I have had my BP for a couple years now and with your help I was able to resuurect the Anilam 3200mk, but it has proven unreliable and I can't even get the folks the bought Anilam to answer the phone, much less get a hard drive loaded(its latest issue, DOA hard drive)

So I've started looking at replacement controllers and software. Jim Dawson who has been a huge help mentioned DynoMotion KFLOP/KANALOG, I've also found a few more. Centroid Acorn, Centroid Oak, Centroid Allin1dc, CS-Labs CSMIO/IP-a. I've having a hard time figuring out what I need. I want to use my Anilam Servos and amplifiers to keep the rewire and costs down if I can.

I don't want a piece together pile of Company A software, Company B board, Company C software. I'd like to keep it all from one place for simplicy and reliability. 

I really like the Acorn, the software that comes with it, and the price. But I'm not sure if it will work with my amps and servos. From what I understand is its a step/direction control and doesn't monitor feedback or table position. Is this true?

I would like the ability to use my mill manually at times and have DRO functionality. 

I was hoping to keep this all under $500 if possible. On a side note if anyone knows how/where/who can reload the software on a new hard drive for my 3200mk that might be the easiest thing at this point. I;m just tired of fooling with it and looking to have a useful machine, not a full time project,


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 23, 2018)

95ttoplt1 said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I have had my BP for a couple years now and with your help I was able to resuurect the Anilam 3200mk, but it has proven unreliable and I can't even get the folks the bought Anilam to answer the phone, much less get a hard drive loaded(its latest issue, DOA hard drive)
> 
> So I've started looking at replacement controllers and software. Jim Dawson who has been a huge help mentioned DynoMotion KFLOP/KANALOG, I've also found a few more. Centroid Acorn, Centroid Oak, Centroid Allin1dc, CS-Labs CSMIO/IP-a. I've having a hard time figuring out what I need. I want to use my Anilam Servos and amplifiers to keep the rewire and costs down if I can.



Using your servos and drives is a good plan.  I think your control options will be limited to Kflop/Kanalog, one of the Centroid products, MESA, and Galil Motion Control products.  You will need a controller that outputs a +/- 10V analog command signal to the servo drives.  



> I don't want a piece together pile of Company A software, Company B board, Company C software. I'd like to keep it all from one place for simplicy and reliability.



I think Kflop and MESA both have CNC software available, as does Centroid of course.



> I really like the Acorn, the software that comes with it, and the price. But I'm not sure if it will work with my amps and servos. From what I understand is its a step/direction control and doesn't monitor feedback or table position. Is this true?



That is what I understand. I think it's open loop step & direction only.  I think some of their other products are analog capable.



> I would like the ability to use my mill manually at times and have DRO functionality.



For that it is going to require that the software read the encoder positions when not enabled.  I was able to get Mach3 to do this when using a Galil motion controller.  You may also be able to do that with a Kflop/Kanalog also.  Not sure if the Centroid products do that.



> I was hoping to keep this all under $500 if possible.



I think your budget might be a bit light for your requirements.


----------



## derf (Jul 23, 2018)

I happen to know one of the best Anilam tech guys in this region, I'll give you his number if you want.


----------



## 95ttoplt1 (Jul 24, 2018)

derf said:


> I happen to know one of the best Anilam tech guys in this region, I'll give you his number if you want.



Send it! I might try one more time with this thing. 



JimDawson said:


> Using your servos and drives is a good plan.  I think your control options will be limited to Kflop/Kanalog, one of the Centroid products, MESA, and Galil Motion Control products.  You will need a controller that outputs a +/- 10V analog command signal to the servo drives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Jim, I does look like this is going to more involved and expensive than I had planned. I'm trying to avoid the Mach products if I can. I'm not too savvy with this stuff obviously and it seems like even the savvy guys end up constantly fighting that stuff to work. Thats why I'm not buying a $10 card off ebay and trying to make all that work. I want a plug and play system where the hardware and software were designed together. That was the big draw to Acorn. Looks like I need Oak at least, and Allin1DC would really be the ticket but out of my budget really. 

Is there a simple way to wire in a pot to activate my X axis servo so I could use it as a power feed? Honestly that would cover most of what the machine is used for. Pictures of servo amp and inputs attached. 

Thanks for the help gentlemen!


----------



## 95ttoplt1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Oh one more thing. Is there a place to look for a used Oak board?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 24, 2018)

It should be possible to put a switch and a pot on the X axis drive.  There should be a way to access the +/- 15V power on board the drive.  The drive command signal input is +/- 10V so a simple voltage divider circuit and the pot should work.  You will probably want to limit the command voltage to +/- 5V to keep the speed under control.  The inputs would be pins 3 and 4

If the Anilam tech doesn't work out and you want upgrade your system, I'll give you give you my software.  It requires a Galil card, a cable & breakout board, and a Windows 7 or 10 computer. I wrote my software because I had all kinds of problems trying to run real industrial equipment on Mach3.  My software meets all of your requirements and more.  A couple of links below to the needed hardware, there will also be a few more bits and pieces needed, but below is the heart of the system.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GALIL-DMC-...w=dmc-1840&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GALIL-ICM-...kw=galil+cable&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## 95ttoplt1 (Jul 24, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> It should be possible to put a switch and a pot on the X axis drive.  There should be a way to access the +/- 15V power on board the drive.  The drive command signal input is +/- 10V so a simple voltage divider circuit and the pot should work.  You will probably want to limit the command voltage to +/- 5V to keep the speed under control.  The inputs would be pins 3 and 4
> 
> If the Anilam tech doesn't work out and you want upgrade your system, I'll give you give you my software.  It requires a Galil card, a cable & breakout board, and a Windows 7 or 10 computer. I wrote my software because I had all kinds of problems trying to run real industrial equipment on Mach3.  My software meets all of your requirements and more.  A couple of links below to the needed hardware, there will also be a few more bits and pieces needed, but below is the heart of the system.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Jim, I'll check that out. 

I just got off the phone with Mesa and their stuff runs off LinuxCNC. Not sure how thrilled I am about that, but the hardware side was very reasonable. I guess I need to look into that and what other software I would need if any for the CAD/CAM piece.

What is your software package? I know you have offered this before and I really appreciate it. I'm honestly looking for simplicity. I'm not building molds, but would build small adapters and mounts and other car stuff.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 24, 2018)

Fusion 360 might be a good place to start.  Full professional CAD/CAM and it's free to hobbyists.  Lots of documentation and videos online.  For quick simple stuff I like CamBam/AutoCAD, but I'm not that good with Fusion 360.  I let my son do the Fusion drawings   But I do like the CAM functionality.

_''What is your software package? ''_  Not quite sure how to answer that.    It's just another CNC software that will run mill, routers, lathes, and other machine tools.  I suppose it's similar to LinuxCNC or Centroid, although I have no experience with either of those.  I can run my mill as full hand cranked manual, or 2, 3, or 4 axis CNC, with switchover in seconds.  It can handle very complex jobs or as simple as just facing off a steel plate (my job this morning)


----------



## Fueler (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm a little late to the party. I have been down a similar road.
My advice is Centroid and don't look back.
They can help you figure out which control will do what you want.
Might be a bit more than you would like but it will be worth it. 
Rock solid control btw.
The only errors I encounter are idiot induced. 

AND Fusion 360, hands down.


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 5, 2018)

I was running a Haas TM1 today
This control has entirely too many buttons for such a small machine (-:


----------



## P. Waller (Dec 5, 2018)

I program other machines but have never used a Haas control, I was filling in for someone that was on vacation for deer killing season.

Many of the buttons are specific to features that this machine does not have, one entire key section is what I believe to be chip conveyor controls,
the buttons are labeled Chip Start, Chip Stop, Chip FWD, Chip Pause, Chip RVS, Chip Spd. UP, DOWN.

I may be entirely wrong as this is a guess but I suspect that someone with a bit of experience with Haas controls will clarify this shortly.


----------

